# Venus/Jupiter



## SlipperKing (Jul 4, 2015)

Has anyone picked up on this? Could of been better if I'd used the tripod.


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 4, 2015)

Where are all the other stars?


----------



## emydura (Jul 4, 2015)

We saw it here in Canberra the other night as well.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice! I saw it when it was not so close, while driving home a couple weeks ago. Nice shot!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 4, 2015)

a longer exposure may have shown four moons of jupiter but unless you have at least a four inch aperture lens (a 200 mm camera lens is about 2.5 inches) you wont get any detail in jupiter itself. if you had a longer exposure though you would have blown out venus...you would need to bracket your exposures and combine them in photoshop or some other program


----------



## troy (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Mandy2705 (Jul 5, 2015)

Amazing! Thank you so very much.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice! When I looked through my telescope, Venus appeared as a crescent...How did you get that round shape?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 5, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Nice! When I looked through my telescope, Venus appeared as a crescent...How did you get that round shape?



you are dealing with the limitation of a ccd sensor when taking pics of astral objects with a camera (very small aperture compared to a telescope) ..the magnification is very small so you are working with a very small pixel distribution area...you can see the off white (yellowish) area on venus (that would normally be dark) indicating its crescent shape, this area is filled in with the photons reflecting off venus and because of atmospheric effects on earth, you can get errant photons (effects of quantum mechanics) slightly changing trajectory,...in this shot, venus is also slightly overexposed , so greater chance for error ...taking pics of planets is very difficult, especially with only a camera


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd appreciate some tips on taking photos of the Milky Way, if you have any?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I'd appreciate some tips on taking photos of the Milky Way, if you have any?



The darker the sky the better...if you use a wide angle camera , you can get away with a 30 second exposure without streaking, maybe more but you would also need a tripod. If you go into more detail, say the areas with high concentrations of nebulae, you will need a series of shots to help filter noise (which you can stack in a program like Lightroom) and then manipulate in photoshop for color and detail. It's a long process but there are plenty of youtube tutorials. A 200 mm lens will allow you a two to four second exposure without streaking (depends how far away the object is from Polaris, the axis of spin for the earth). Any longer and you will need a trustworthy equatorial mount with a good drive to track the sky.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank-you. Ill work on it.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 6, 2015)

if your camera has a really good ccd sensor you can push the ISO pretty high, thus reducing exposure time...I can go as high as 16,000 before I get into noise


----------

